# LineIn-Signal mit Programm verstärker



## stain (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

gibt es ein kostenloses Programm, mit dem ich den Sound, der über den LineIn in den PC gelangt, verstärken kann?
Mit der Windows-Lautstärkeregelung geht es ja irgendwann nocht mehr lauter...


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2007)

Du kannst in Winamp den LineIn als Input schalten und dann über den EQ-Gain lauter machen. Allerdings ist das eine digitale Verstärkung, also ist sie reingerechnet und kann zu schlechterem Sound führen.

mfg chmee


----------

